# Canon Patent Application: APS-C zoom lenses for compact cameras



## Guest (Mar 1, 2018)

```
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-lenses-for-aps-c-compact-cameras">Canon news</a> discovered an APS-C zoom lens patent today, and noted this patent applies only for Canon’s powershot lineup.</p>
<p>This patent application includes three zoom lenses;</p>
<ul>
<li>18-85 2.8-7.6</li>
<li>18-105 2.5-7.3</li>
<li>15-105 1.8-6</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon News notes;</p>
<blockquote><p>These would have to be compact cameras because the image circle at the wide end is not 13.66mm meaning some image stretching is occurring at the wide end.  This happens occasionally in the powershot cameras.</p></blockquote>
<p>Also the backfocus of less than 4mm would be quite difficult for an EF-M lens.  However, there are several EF-M lenses (11-22, 18-150) that do approach this backfocus distance already.</p>
<p>Japan Patent Application 2018-31935</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## crashpc (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow that looks weak for the aperture range. I hope they made this to get rid of the stock of their old 18Mpx sensors in compact cameras...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Wow that looks weak for the aperture range. I hope they made this to get rid of the stock of their old 18Mpx sensors in compact cameras...



Compact cameras currently use tiny sensors, or the high end ones use 1 inch sensors. The G1X MK III is the exception. It sounds like new powershots with APS-C are coming. Canon and other manufacturers are moving away from entry level compact cameras, expect FF to pop up one day.


----------

